# .just a small flashlight....



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm wondering how many of you have a small flashlight with you almost all the time?

Today at work, just before leaving time, the power just stopped. All computers quit, etc. The emergency lights in the hallways and main rooms came on, but not the offices or bathrooms.

I know my small flashlight was useful to at least one person headed to the restroom, and someone had to go back in their office to find their reading glasses and get 'stuff' together for leaving.

(a large pine tree had fallen over in some sorta high winds, took down power lines as it landed across 3 lanes of the road. )

So, do you have a small flashlight of sometype with you. Ladies and Gents?

Angie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i keep a small headlamp in both my vehicles....you know how hard it is to change a tire at night while holding a flashlight???that is the reason i went to a headlamp instead of a regular flashlight.my work place keeps a couple of those battery powered lanterns for power outages.

here is a nice small light .i have one and it is real nice.its easy to find during power outage since it is always on.batteries last a longtime in it also.heres a link.....buckshot is nice guy to do buisnes with also.

http://www.buckshotscamp.com/Flashlight-PALight-Sales.htm


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I carry a wind-up in my purse. I used to carry a battery flashlight, but often the batteries would go dead before I needed to use it, so the wind-up is better. 

Kathleen


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, beside 2 flashlights in my each of my vehicles, at least one in every room, etc. I do carry a mini-mag lite in my CCW fanny pack. Spare batteries for it also along with, small pocket knife, small bit (10 feet) of small nylon line, 2 extra magazines, copy of my CCW license - all in 1 handy place.. It gets awfuly dark here amongst the trees during a storm, or inside a building when the power goes out also.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

One thing about the windup and shake lite use them once a week or so just crank a couple times and turn on for a min or so. Same with shake. That keeps them working. Sam


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I have a small led flashlight on my keychain, I have several small LED flash lights around the house. The vehicles have at least one maglight flashlight. There are numerous flashlights stored around the house


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm wondering how many of you have a small flashlight with you almost all the time?
> 
> Today at work, just before leaving time, the power just stopped. All computers quit, etc. The emergency lights in the hallways and main rooms came on, but not the offices or bathrooms.
> 
> ...


No, not at work, but we have some pens that light up when you click them on...Does that count?

I do have two flashlights in my car, one battery, one wind-up. Oh, and a headlamp in the car BOB.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I carry a small light in my purse along with a pocket knife and wet wipes (I should have been a Boy Scout LOL)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

A small LED keychain light.

A small LED light (single AAA) in my pocket.

LED-MiniMag on my belt.

Two or three D-cell LED-Maglight in either vehicle.

LED headlamp in truck and soon to get one for wife's car.

"A light for when all other lights go out."

.....Alan.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I used to keep one in my desk drawer back in the days when I had a real job. I also kept food in there in case an emergency kept me at work. Coworkers considered me a nutjob (for more reasons than just those mentioned, I'm sure) but I noticed they liked to raid my food stash when I wasn't looking. Hard to keep granola stocked up!


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a small 5 in 1 tool that has a small LED flashlight. I was really glad I had it when the power was out at my school, since they didn't even have backup lights in the bathrooms or anything.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

As a HVAC_R service guy, there is always a Mini mag on my belt, use it everyday, working or not.

It's converted to led, batteries a long time. 
So long, in fact I need to check the batteries every so often, as the will actually corrode and the lite will still work.
Corroded batteries in an alum Mini mag make it almost impossible to get them out.
My multi tool on my belt also has a led, although I don't use it much.

All my hunting coats have a Mini mag in them at all times, as well as my clothes bag,(packed at all times).Had this before I knew they were called BOB bags. (There more in it than just clothes.

DW and I have his and hers Mag lights on the nite stands, and there are hang up flashlights in the basement by electrical panel, BOB storage, sump pump and furnace.
Truck and car have several flashlights, spot lites, plug in trouble lights, as well as Mini Mags.
All tool boxes have flashlights in them, as part of the tools.

I guess you could say that I'm a "Flashlight freak", but part of the reason is that although I'm getting older, and more forgetful, I can afford more of them.
(Part of the natural progression?)

I hate looking for stuff, so tend to "stash stuff" everywhere to make them easier to find.
I also tend to do this with BIC lighters, small folding knives, three prong adaptors, compasses.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Small LED keychain that I have with me at all times. We also have flashlights, both wind up and battery, scattered throughout our house, as well as candles.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I keep a mini maglite in my purse, which I check on a regular basis for battery life and corrosion. I keep a big maglite on my nightstand. I like the idea of the headlamp for the car though, will have to get one of those. I also carry a Bic lighter and a small multi-tool. People give me a hard time over the lighter since I don't smoke and the tool because I'm "a girl". Some people just don't get it, lol.

Kind of off topic, but I also keep some hard candies and peanut butter crackers in my purse, as I'm prone to low blood sugar if I go too long without eating. I also keep a bottle with a few of my most important pills, in case I'm ever caught away from home for more than one day.


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Princeton Tec Blast on the keychain.. always in my pocket. Lots of flashlights around here since they started making LED ones... wife says I need a 12 step group but she's never in the dark.


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a small LED keychain light on my work keys. When at work they are in my pocket so I always know where they are. With that I can get to my workbench and retrieve my big flashlight. 

At home I have a flashlight in just about every room of the house. A couple are battery operated but most are the shake up kind. I don't have a flashlight in the shed but there is nothing out there I'll need during a night time power failure. I also have a small battery flashlight in the truck.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Sorry for the long url but it is a link to cheap flashlights that you squeeze a few times instead of conventional batteries. They cost 99Â¢ and work quite well. 

http://www.homier.com/detail.asp?Se...Qp832o2mFmF++pIYv0Xn1DgCP9vQgrfzWLc&sku=38210

As to your question, I have an Indiglo Timex watch so always have a little bit of light with me. It doesn't put out much light but once your eyes adjust to the dark it works quite well. 

I heard that a person with an Indiglo watch lead people down stairs in the World Trade Center. Don't know if that is true or not.

Whew! Guess it wasn't such a long url after all.


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a key fob style triple LED light with a thermometer and compass in it. It is not a precision instrument but it is on my key set that I use for my truck and home keys. I also carry a windup LED flashlight in my backpack and another one behind the seat of my truck. I also have a 12 volt plug in 1 million candle power spotlight that I use with the power port in my truck or with the portable rechargeable air compressor/power supply that is also behind my truck seat.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a wind up led flashlight I keep in my daily backpack along with an inverter. I have located several of the backup battery packs attached to the computers and I generally have a lighter or 2 in my pants pocket.


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

mini mag on a key ring

other mag lites around the house [6 cell with my duty belt  ]


----------



## Collinsfarm (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep, flashlights in the desk at work, two in each vehicle, one in each room of the house and several others dispersed about.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I carry a minimag attached to my belt, right next to the gerber. I get alot of wierd looks, since Im a girl.


----------



## Gerald Messer (Nov 21, 2006)

i carry a head lamp around got a good one at wally world came in handy the last 2 days here in south east kanas with the ice storm there hasnt been power for 2 days


----------



## blacksmithtech (Oct 11, 2007)

I always carry my Surefire kl4 - led / tons of light. It's in a clip on sheath and I have it with me at all times. Many times at work the power has gone out and I am the only guy in a huge windowless building with a light.

I really enjoy the un prepaired who say "let me borrow that light" ya right!!

I pretty much never walk out of the house without the following:

light
folding knife
small multi tool
cell phone
keychain with backup led light and p38 can opener
hanky

The list gets longer as needed -


----------



## mj1angier (Jan 3, 2006)

I carry this with me at all times:









I carry it in my man-purse:


----------



## Librum (Dec 17, 2003)

Minimag 2xAA. Converted to led, with one of the three led 'racoon' sets. I carry it in the holster that came with it. I get teased about it, I mainly use it in the shadowed areas of the stacks of the Librum. But then Majere, one of our elders, gave me a piece of something he called shrink tubing. Now I use it everyday, holding it in my mouth. 

Now I have THREE. All with the conversion and shrink tubing.

Sarah


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

For swollen batteries you can use a screw extractor. You can also drill out the majority of the cell, then colapse the wall of the cell using a small pick or screwdriver. Remove the hull with a twisting motion using needlenose pliers.
Use caution with antique flashlights as you can easily pierce the flashlight wall (usually brass).

The usual cavaets regarding noxious chemicals also apply.

Sarah,the Librum site is excellent! :baby04:


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Librum said:


> Minimag 2xAA. Converted to led, with one of the three led 'racoon' sets. I carry it in the holster that came with it. I get teased about it, I mainly use it in the shadowed areas of the stacks of the Librum. But then Majere, one of our elders, gave me a piece of something he called shrink tubing. Now I use it everyday, holding it in my mouth.
> 
> Now I have THREE. All with the conversion and shrink tubing.
> 
> Sarah


Sarah, good to see you here, not much happening over at MEN forum.

Just wanted to say to be sure to check your batteries on the converted led Mini Mags. They last so long and keep lighting that I actually had some that had gotten really corroded and still worked!
For everyone else, be sure to check out the Librum site.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

always have my tool bag in my vehicle that has a led flashlight in it and i have a car charged surefire that is always there also. At home i have a variety of mag lights and a spot light.


----------



## Librum (Dec 17, 2003)

Thank you WayneR and Hunter63, for the cudos on the Librum site. :baby04: 

Yes, Hunter63, MEN seems dead.


I am aware of swollen batteries. Not happened to me yet. Perhaps I use it too much?  

But I have seen a mini mag that had the problem. The tech had a hose clamp on the back face of a dead blow hammer. He tightened the mag in the clamp, battery end to the front face. Then, WHAM, out they came. 

Of course, I could go back to the old method, the phosphorus vial that I used when younger. On second thought, lets not.  

Sarah


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Keep an led flashlight on my belt at all times. Use it all the time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> always have my tool bag in my vehicle that has a led flashlight in it and i have a car charged surefire that is always there also. At home i have a variety of mag lights and a spot light.



It's in your vehicle, what happens if you are in a windowless office when the power goes out?

Hmmm

Angie


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> It's in your vehicle, what happens if you are in a windowless office when the power goes out?
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> Angie


never in a windowless office and even in my desk drawer at work are several mini-mag lights with a fresh package of aa batteries. I have been in the security business for 20 years and have my share of flashlights within reach when i need them.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ah,,,, h...h...h

That makes me feel much better. 
So many people don't even have a little mag lite and a good many people do live in (oops, work in) a windowless office.

Angie


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> It's in your vehicle, what happens if you are in a windowless office when the power goes out?


 This is why I always have some means to make a light on me.

Many years ago I was doing security for the local newspaper. I needed to go up to the penthouse (machinery room) early one morning to check something. I wasn't going outside so I didn't take the MagLite with me. Got up there and the dang lights went out. So did the emergency lights! I was in a pitch dark room just full of machinery at floor and head level with several turns between me and the door. Even trying to feel my way along I banged my head once and barked my shins. After that I _never_ went anywhere outside of my own home that I didn't have at least a little keychain light on me.

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Bump.

.....Alan.


----------



## Bogie (Jan 28, 2007)

I always have at least 2 on me a low light unit (CMG Infinity) on a lanyard around my neck and a high power (Gladius) in my left pocket. on top of that there are spare lights in both of my trucks and in my (Murse) Man Bag


----------



## USPatriot57 (Jan 22, 2008)

There was an incident where I was on the thinking stool in the men's room at work and another guy came in an did his business and when he left, you guessed it, instant idiot! He turned off the lights and this was before I got to the paperwork! I almost panicked then I remembered that I carry a keychain light. So I turned it on and, presto! did the, well, uh ya know, finished the "task". 

On a much lighter note: In my EDC bag, I carry a headlight, pocket light and I carry a big Maglight (4D) where ever I go. I also have a 3D light in the EDC, but I have inserted a piece of cardboard between the spring in the endcap and the battery, to avoid the problem when the light is accidentally turned on and running down the batteries. I have done this for a long time and periodically when I check my EDC bag, I check the batteries and they are still good!

Be Prepared,

USPatroit57 Texas Jericho Ranger :cowboy:


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> It's in your vehicle, what happens if you are in a windowless office when the power goes out?
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> Angie


I'm never at work at night, and the entire office has windows and skylights, including the bathrooms.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

triana1326 said:


> I'm never at work at night, and the entire office has windows and skylights, including the bathrooms.



lucky you..not where I work and not in most businesses around here.

What do if you're in the back of a store and the lights go out? In a stair case? Lots of places you may end up that don't have windows.

But if you always have windows or know you will always have a working emergency light. Good for you.

Angie


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

I work in a building with no windows, always have my wind up flashlight & I use it all the time


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

I take my Surefire everywhere.

But penlights are relatively inexpensive. Buy a bunch.


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

triana1326 said:


> I'm never at work at night, and the entire office has windows and skylights, including the bathrooms.


You KNOWthat just makes it easier for the zombies/aliens/hockymaskedkillers to break in, don't you?


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> It's in your vehicle, what happens if you are in a windowless office when the power goes out?
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> Angie


They keep flint, steel, and a collection of knotty pine sticks dipped in pitch in the junk drawer, next to petty cash.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bladesmith said:


> They keep flint, steel, and a collection of knotty pine sticks dipped in pitch in the junk drawer, next to petty cash.



But Blade, the problem there is - how to get to the junk drawer without bumping your shins? and tripping over trash cans? :shrug: 

Angie


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I caary a Surefire Nitrolon G2 tactical light for protection and emergencies. It is always with me.
Ohio Rusty


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I keep a flashlight in my desk. I learned the hard way after electricity was off and I needed to use the restroom which has no window. I also have a small pencil flashlight in my purse, large flashlight in my car which may or may not work after -20Âº this week. I also have a tool kit, food, wet wipes, kleenex, extra hose, asprin, an extra bottle of water and chocolate in my desk. 

Where do you work that gun is allowed? That would never fly here!


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> But Blade, the problem there is - how to get to the junk drawer without bumping your shins? and tripping over trash cans? :shrug:
> 
> Angie



Simple! Just follow the zombies.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

A while back I had posted That Menards had Dynamo hand crank flashlights for $2.99, .(no batteries and three bulbs), each came with a single led "key fob light".

I didn't get many responses, but if you all had a Menards near by, I hope you took advantage of these.
I had originally purchased 2 @ $2.99, returned home, thought about it and returned and bought 10 more.

So, now just about every where you look there is a flash light, and just about all jackets w/zipper now uses one for a pull.
Gave a couple away to friends that would be the first to ask about one, when needed.
Easy to be a hero @ $2.99.

P.S. when you get older, it's good if you can afford more of everything, because sometimes i just can't find stuff................lighters, pens, flashlights, 2 prong plug adapters, you know.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Another older thread. I still have at least one small flashlight with me, and all sorts of flashlights and various candles around the home.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have flashlights stashed everywhere, but one I keep clipped inside my front pocket almost all the time. It's super bright for its size and one AA battery lasts a few months with frequent use. http://amzn.to/1lBdw9P

Best part is, it only cost $4 including shipping. After I got it and used it for a while, I bought 5 more. It ships directly from China so it takes a few weeks, but it's not junk like so much from there is. Can't say enough good things about it...certainly not the best flashlight I own, but it's the best for the money and comes in handy every day.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Always a good reminder, Angie. 

I carry LED flashlights in my vehicles and purse, have them by the doors and by my bed, have lights in the house that automatically go on when the power goes out, and headlamps for use when I need my hands. I no longer work for a living, but when I did, I carried a flashlight on me. It came in handy several times when we were on emergency power at the hospital, as well as every night when I needed to check on patients without waking them up turning on the lights. I bought a case of extra LED flashlights on sale at ACE a few years ago, so I have extras on the shelf.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I didn't see this mentioned, but if you have a smart phone, you can download a flashlight app. They do come in handy, and I know mine is always on my hip.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Yep. Keep a keychain flashlight on me at all times. Only "emergency" use has been to help get me out of a stuck elevator!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

If you have a smartphone, then you have a flashlight.. 

I use my phone flashlight app all the time... it's a lot brighter than most other small LED lights..


----------



## Shoden (Dec 19, 2012)

I've almost always got 4 lights on me:

1. Fenix E01 on my keychain.
2. Photon Freedom Micro attached to my pocket knife.
3. Small red LED light that's part of the Victorinox Swisscard in my wallet.
3. Smartphone's flashlight app that Simi just mentioned.

#2 gets used the most for quick usage (like during the power outage at work while I was in the restroom), while #1 gets used if I need light for a longer period of time since the AAA battery is cheaper to replace than the two CR2016 in #2.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

we have a bunch laying around and in the cars. We pick them up at harbor freight in a 3 pack plus get a lot of free ones when you buy something from them


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I seriously like flashlights!

Fenix PD32 is on me constantly, and at work in addition there's a Photon Freedom Micro on my badge carrier. There's also a Streamlight on each of our key chains, and every bag has an LED of one make or another.

When out in the woods, or purposely going out at night, I switch to a Surefire Lumamax LX2, just because it's easier to shoot with. 

I've primarily switched to all lights with CR123s to make supply easier, except for the "micro" stuff. 

Chuck


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Yep..2in car..1 in my purse..and 4 in my desk at work...did I mention I hate the dark..lol


----------



## BunniesGalore (May 13, 2013)

I have a mini multi-tool with an led light that I keep in my purse. I also will take my insanely bright cree headlight with me everywhere. It is rechareable and I have the car charger so I can charge during my travels if needed. The one day I didn't have my headlight with me we lost power at work. I won't forget it again...


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a tiny one on my key chain and a small one I carry with me all of the time for work.


----------



## Bret F (May 4, 2004)

One in my lunch box. One in my work coat. I had to wash my chore coat two weeks ago. I was surprised when I emptied the pockets and found three.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

resurrecting the old ones , well had I respoded to this in 2007 I would have told you i had a Dorcy weather resistant LED flash light in my coat pocket http://www.amazon.com/Dorcy-41-4241...id=1396551035&sr=8-7&keywords=led+flash+light

but i broke 4-5 of them the tail caps would crack or the switch would die after a few months of my use 

I also carried a number of mini mag , incandescent 2AA models , they held up longer but they all died eventualy as well often from being carried in a pants pocket and the moisture would corrode the terminals 

for the last 2 years i have been carrying a stream light Pro Tac 2AA http://www.amazon.com/Streamlight-8...1396551292&sr=8-2&keywords=streamlite+pro+tac
the only think i dislike about them is loosing them , that is pain full i have lost 1 so far at 155 lumen it is like a little search light in your pocket but on low it runs for many hours 
I carry it every day and use it often several times a day , it is amazing how many times you are struggling to see something just in the shadows like a label behind your PC that it comes in handy

and I feed it NiMh rechargeable batteries durring hiy use i change batteries every week , but most of the time every 2-3 weeks , i kepe a spare set in my coat pocket encase i need them 

these batteries are a great cost savings they can typically be purchased for about 10 dollars a pack of four or 2.50 each and this may sound expensive but if a good deal on Alkalines is 2.59 a 4 pack after 4 charges these rechargeable have paid for them selves 2 years later I am probably 50 or a hundred dollars ahead on the investment


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

i have an "assist" light on my phone, essentially it is the flash from the camera that stays on. or a flashlight that strobes for the flash. but my son used his, we have identical phones during the big black out that we had back in January. it's pretty bright.

dean


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Any recommendation on a good shake light? Would like to mount one in the truck and hopefully all the rough roads would charge it?


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

On my belt right beside the multitool. If anyone wants a good small flashlight that will last check out LED LENSER. Uses 3 AAA batteries and reaches out 100 yards. I use my light all the time working on stuff. It gets new batteries about once a month. I have several of them as once & a while one gets lost usually temporarily.

Larry


----------

